# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  دورةالرأى العام وبـحوث الإعلام_الخبرة الحديثة للتدريب

## haidy hasaan

*يعلن

مركز الخبرة الحديثة للتدريب والاستشارات

عن بدء أحدث دوراته

 

اسم الدورة

 

الرأى العام وبـحوث الإعلام



يرجي التواصل علي

Mobile, whatsapp: 00201149844469
Email : haidy@metcegy.com

للتعرف علي دوراتنا في جميع المجالات يرجي الضغط
علي الرابط
https://haidyhassan.blogspot.com.eg

https://haidy59.wixsite.com/training-metc

الأهداف

تزويد المشاركين بالأصول العلمية، والأسس المنهجية الخاصة بالرأى العام ، وبحوث الإعلام .



ستعقد الدورة فى الدول الاتية

ماليزيا - تركيا - دبي - السعودية (جدة - الرياض - الدمام ) - المغرب – مصر) لقاهرة - الاسكندرية- شرم الشيخ(- اندونيسيا - المانيا - الاردن - قطر - لندن - لبنان - فيينا – فرنسا- نيويورك-سلطنة عمان



وفيما يلي دورات العلاقات العامة والاعلام التي ستعقد خلال العام



دورة الإدارة الحديثة للعـلاقات العامة والمراسم والبروتوكول

دورة إتيكيت الأعمال والبروتوكول الدولي

دورة أتيكيت الحياة الدبلوماسية

دورة أخصائي الإعلامي الرقمي

دورة أخصائي المسؤولية الإجتماعية ومعايير ISO26000

دورة أخلاقيات العمل في مجال العلاقات العامة والمراسم والبروتوكول

دورة إدارة العلاقات العامة الدولية

دورة إدارة العلاقات العامة في ظل التشغيل الالكتروني

دورة إدارة العلاقات العامة من خلال متغيرات العولمة وتكنولوجيا المعلومات

دورة ادارة العلاقات العامة والاعلام والاتصال الجماهيري

دورة إدارة المخاطر والأزمات الإعلامية

دورة إدارة المؤسسات الإعلامية

دورة إدارة عمل اللجان الخـاصة بالعملاء

دورة إدارة منظومة العلاقات العامة

دورة استخدام وسائل التواصل الإجتماعى الفيس بوك، تويتر لنكد-إن لتعزيز صورة المنظمة والتوعية

دورة أصول المراسـم والبروتوكـولات لكبار الشخصيات

دورة إعداد وتأهيل أخصائي علاقات عامة

دورة إعـداد وتنظيم المؤتمرات

دورة إعداد وكتابة التقـرير الصحفي

دورة أفضل الممارسات في العلاقات العامة والإتصال المؤسسي

دورة أفضل الممارسات لأقسام العلاقات العامة والمهارات ووضع برامج المؤسسات

دورة الاتصال الفعال وكيفية التعامل مع الآخرين

دورة الإخراج التلفزيوني

دورة الأداء الإشرافي والنموذجي لعمل إدارة العلاقات العامة

دورة الأداء الاعلامي الفعال

دورة الإدارة المتقدمة للعلاقات العامة الدولية وفن المراسم و البروتوكول

دورة الأساليب الحديثة في إدارة العلاقات العامة

دورة الاستخدام الأمثل لوسائل الإعلام في تفعيل خطط العلاقات العامة

دورة الإستراتيجيات الحديثة في تخطيط الحملات الإعلامية والإعلانية

دورة الإستراتيجيات الحديثة للعلاقات العامة والإعلام

دورة الاستراتيجيات الحديثة لتحسين الصورة العامة للمؤسسات

دورة الإعلام الإقتصادي والنفطي والبيئي

دورة الإعـلام الـدولى وتكنولوجيـا الإتصال

البرنامج المتكامل في تنظيم وإدارة المراسم البروتوكولات المؤتمرات وفن الإستقبال والضيافة

دورة التخطيط الاستراتيجي للمحتوى الإعلامي

دورة التصوير التلفزيوني والإضاءة

دورة التعاون الدولي (المفاوضات والاتفاقيات)

دورة التقرير الصحفي أنواعه وخصائصه

دورة التقنيات الحديثة في إدارة أنشطة العلاقات العامة والإعلام

دورة التميز فى العلاقات العامة وبناء شبكة اتصالات فعالة

دورة التميزوالإبتكار في إدارة العلاقات العامة والإتصالات

دورة الدورالحديث للقيادة في العلاقات العامة

الدورة الصحافية الشاملة

دورة الإعـلام الـدولى وتكنولوجيـا الإتصال البروتوكول والاتيكيت الرئاسي ومهارات التعامل مع وسائل الاعلام

دورة العلاقات الإعلامية

دورة العلاقات العامة الالكترونية E- Public Relation

دورة العلاقات العامة الدولية و الدبلوماسية الادارية و فن الاتيكيت و البرتوكول لموظفي العلاقات العامة

دورة العلاقات العامة الدولية والدبلوماسية المعاصرة

دورة العلاقات العامة في المنظمات غير الربحية

دورة العلاقات العامة والإعلام

دورة العلاقات العامة والخدمة فائقة التميز وفقا لمعايير الجودة الشاملة والإدارة الالكترونية المعاصرة

دورة العلاقات العامة وبرامج المسؤولية الإجتماعية

دورة العلاقات العامة وتكنولوجيا الاعلام الالكترونى

دورة العلاقات العامة وفن الاتيكيت والبرتوكول والمراسم والتعامل مع كبار الشخصيات

دورة العلاقات العامة ومهارات الاتصال الإقناعى والتأثيرى فى الرأي العام

دورة القواعد القانونية الحاكمة للعمل الإعلامى

دورة المفهوم الشامل للعلاقات العامة في ضوء الفكر الإداري الحديث

دورة المنهج المتكامل لإعداد قيادات العلاقات العامة والاعلام وتطوير أداء المسؤولين الإعلامين

دورة المنهج المتكامل لتخطيط العلاقات العامة ودورها في تحقيق التميز الإداري

دورة المهارات الإدارية لممارسي العلاقات العامة

دورة المهارات الإعلامية المؤثرة

دورة المهارات الذاتية وخدمة العملاء

دورة المهارات المتقدمة في الصحافة الإلكترونية

دورة المهارات الميدانيـة لموظفي العلاقات العامة

دورة المونتاج التلفزيوني

دورة الناطق الرسمي (المتحّدث الرسمي)

دورة تأثير الإعلام الإلكتروني الحديث على القرارات السياسية

دورة تحرير واصدارالمطبوعات الإعلامية

دورة تحقيق الأداء المتميز في خدمة وعناية العملاء والدبلوماسية في الأداء

دورة تخطيط وادارة العلاقات العامة الرصد والتقييم والتنسيق مع الاستراتيجية الشاملة للمتايعة الاعلامية

دورة تخطيط وإدارة المؤسسات الإعلامية

دورة تخطيط وتنفيذ حملات التوعية والإرشاد

دورة تكنولوجيا الإعلام الالكتروني

دورة تنظيم وإدارة المؤتمرات والمراسم والإحتفالات الكبرى

دورة تنظيم وإدارة المؤتمرات والمعارض

دورة تنمية الثقافة الإعلامية للمؤسسات

دورة تنمية مهارات اخصائي العلاقات العامة

دورة دليل العلاقات العامة في اعداد و تجهيز و اختيار و اخراج الكتيبات المطبوعة و المنشورات

دورة دور العلاقات العامة فى زيادة فعالية المؤتمرات والمعارض

دورة دور العلاقات العامة فى مواجهـة وإدارة الأزمات

دورة دور العلاقات العامة في بناء الهوية المؤسسية

دورة دور العلاقات العامة والإعلام في بناء الإتصال الداخلي للمؤسسات

دورة ديناميكية الإتصال الفعال وسيكولوجية لغة الجسد

دورة ديناميكية العلاقات العامة والإعلام الفعال

دورة صياغة الرسالة الاعلامية وطرق توجيهها للجمهور

دورة فن الاتيكيت والبروتوكول

دورة فن الإتيكيت والمراسم والبروتوكول

دورة فن الإستقبال والضيافة والاستعلامات

دورة فنون التحرير الصحفي والإعلامي

دورة فنون وممارسات التحرير الصحفي والإعلام المتميز

دورة كيفية التعامل مع العملاء

دورة لغة الجسد

دورة مبادئ وأسس العلاقات العامة

دورة مهارات الأتصال المتقدم 

دورة مهارات الاتصال للعاملين في العلاقات العامة

دورة مهارات الأتصال والتفاوض المتقدمة

دورة مهارات الإلقاء المتميز والتأثير الخطابي للعاملين بالعلاقات العامة

دورة مهارات التعامل مع وسائل الاعلام

دورة مهارات التفوق في أداء العلاقات العامة

دورة مهارات التواصل

دورة مهارات العلاقات العامة في المؤسسات الحكومية والخاصة

دورة مهارات المراسل التلفزيوني

ونقدم المزيد من المجالات المختلفة

#دورات_الموارد_البشرية_والتدريب

#دورات_القيادة_والادارة_والتطوير_الذاتي

#دورات_السكرتارية_وادارة_المكاتب_والارشفة

#دورات_التسويق_والمبيعات

#دورات_المشتريات_والمخازن

#دورات_الشحن_والنقل_والجمارك

#دورات_العلاقات_العامة_والاعلام

#دورات_القانون_والعقود

#دورات_البيئة_والصحة_وسلامة_الغذاء

#دورات_التأمين

#دورات_الملكية_الفكرية

#دورات_تقنية_المعلومات

#البرامج_التربوية

#دورات الهندسة_الزراعية_وتنسيق_الحدائق

#دورات_الهندسة_الأنشائية_وهندسة_الطرق

#دورات_هندسة_المساحة

#دورات_الهندسة_الميكانيكية

#دورات_الهندسة_الكهرباء

#دورات_هندسة_النفط_والغاز

#دورات_الجودة_والهندسة_الصناعية

#دورات_المحاسبة_المالية_والادارية_والحكومية

#دورات_المالية_والحسابات_في_القطاع_النفطي

#دورات_المراجعة_والتدقيق

#دورات_الموازنات_والتخطيط_المالي

#دورات_البنوك_والتجارة_الخارجية

#دورات_البورصة_وسوق_المال

#دورات_الاحصاء

#دورات_الامن السلامة_والصحة_المهنية

#دورات_أمنية_متخصصة

#الدورات_العسكرية

#دورات_أمن_المطارات

#دورات_الصيانة_والهندسة_التقنية


وغيرها من الدورات المتخصصة

ولمزيد من الدورات يمكنكم زيارة الروابط التالية

Blogger
Facebook
Twitter
Linkedin
+Google

ولمزيد من الدورات ومعلومات عن الدورات والمحتوي العلمي يمكنكم التواصل معنا من خلال

Haidy Hassan
Training coordinator
Mobile, whatsapp: 00201149844469
Email : haidy@metcegy.com

*

----------

